# clock pad placement



## drew32fb (Jun 13, 2012)

So I recently got a unikon clock and I was wondering what is the best way to mount the pad. Ive never used one before. Do I just set it on the landing board in front of the trap on race day? Or do I permanently attach it somehow?


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I set my race pad on the landing board on morning of race then remove it after the race and put it up, out of the weather. I fixed mine to slide in between two small blocks of wood, that way it will sit in front of the holes and not move. it's not the same kind of clock but a race pad is a race pad.


----------

